# admit discharge then admit to snu



## cooper1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have a pt who was admitted then discharged a few days later but the dr was discharging the pt from inpt hospital but admitting the pt to the skilled nursing unit then a few days later he discharges the pt from the skilled nursing unit to home. What codes would you use?

thanks

tracey


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 1, 2009)

Use the appropriate level hospital discharge code (99238 - 99239) with modifier -25 and the apropriate level SNF admit code (99304 - 99306).  If there are visits during the SNF stay, code the appropriate level for those (99307 - 99310).  Upon SNF discharge, code the appropriate level discharge (99315 - 99316).  Make sure to use the correct place of service codes for each.


----------

